# .17 hmr .17 Hm2



## rocweiller (Sep 30, 2009)

Sportsman has a box of 500 of these .17 hm2's for $60.00. I found a pic on the internet and found that they are two different sizes which answered a question that the salesman couldn't. So my next and new question is can I shoot the hm2's in my savage .17?


----------



## rocweiller (Sep 30, 2009)

Nevermind found out from gunshop. Can't do it. Damn hmr's are spendy.


----------

